# Schnellstes VDSL Modem (Ping)



## BloodSteam (10. April 2018)

Hallo,
welches VDSL Modem arbeitet am schnellsten?
Jede Schaltung erzäugt Verzögerung, der Ping geht vom PC -> 8.8.8.8 (Google).
Nicht vom Modem zu Google. Ich hab schon was verändert und hab es von 16ms auf 6ms gebracht.
In Fritzbox paar Einstellungen geändert und bin jetzt bei 4ms.
Mein PC steht an der Steckdose mit einem 25cm LAN Kabel.

Ich hatte mal so einen:
D-Link DSL-321B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Problem ist nur, dass ich 2 Anschlüsse brauche. Mein PC soll direkt an das Modem und dazu noch extra ein Router für Wlan.

Meine Leitung:
100k/40k

Kommt an:
109.3k/39.6k


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. April 2018)

Welche Fritz Box hast du denn?
Ich habe ein 7590.....direkt per LAN am am PC.

Ich pinge heute abend auch mal google an 
Habe ebenfalls Telekom 100/40

Ich denke aber die Ergebnisse sind eben entsprechend der hausverkabelung, der Distanz  zum multifunktionsverteiler und der Distanz zum Server sehr unterschiedlich und schlecht vergleichbar. 

Spielt der ping denn in so geringen wirklich noch eine Rolle?


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. April 2018)

Edit: Doppelpost sorry


----------



## taks (10. April 2018)

Was willst du damit erreichen? Ein 'ping' Paket zu google muss nicht einen tiefen Ping in Spielen bedeuten.




Spoiler



Angenommen du hast eine direkte Leitung zum Google-Server dürfte der bei einem Ping von 4ms genau 800km entfernt stehen.
Dann kommen noch Abzüge durch Router etc. ehrlich gesagt glaub ich ned dass die 4ms stimmen.


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2018)

Als ich meine VDSL100 bekommen hatte hatte ich noch eine 7490 Fritzbox.
Damit bekam ich real nur etwa 80 Mbit/s und etwa 30 Mbit/s Upload rein.

Auch wenn es nicht notwendig war habe ich mir dann auch die neue 7590 Fritzbox gekauft.
Hiermit bekomme ich jetzt etwa 95-97 Mbit/s und etwa 35-39 Mbit/s Upload rein

So sieht es laut meiner Fritzbox aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4B11T (10. April 2018)

Wirklich beeinflussen kannst du nur die 1ms bei dir Zuhause, also Gaming-Einstellung im Router (falls vorhanden), möglichst wenig Klemm- und Steckverbindungen von der Hausanschlussdose bis zu deinem PC, Kabel mit best möglichem Cat Standard (wobei das eher für die Bandbreite relevant ist), Mainboard mit ping-optimiertem Netzwerkchip. Tja und alles darüberhinaus liegt halt nicht in deiner Verwantwortung. Früher konnte man sich bei der Telekom "Fastpath" schalten lassen, so dass Buffering zur Fehlerkorrektur deaktiviert wurde, keine Ahnung ob es das noch gibt.

4ms scheint mir etwas seltsam, Gamingserver innerhalb Europas wird man nicht deutlich unter 12-14ms erreichen, selbst um die 20ms sind sehr gut. Zumindest in den Games die ich spiele, gehöre ich mit 20 - 25ms immer zu den Leuten mit dem niedrigsten Ping.


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2018)

Bei einer guten Verbindung kommen wir zwischen 10-12ms im Schnitt.


----------



## Matusalem (10. April 2018)

Zwei Gedanken zu diesem Thema:

1) Bezüglich Ping Optimierung verweise ich noch auf Quality of Service (QoS). 

Dahinter steckt, dass die Datenpakete welche eine niedrige Latenz (Ping) haben sollen/müssen, Vorrang bekommen vor Datenpaketen, wo es auf die eine oder andere ms nicht ankommt.
Gerade dort wo es zu Engpässen kommt, kann eine Priorisierung dem Ping auf die Sprünge helfen, z.B. im Uplink des Internetzuganges. 
Bei einem Gigabit LAN Link hilft eine Priorisierung nur sehr wenig, da hier in der Regel mehr als genug Bandbreit zur Verfügung steht und nur ein paar Mikrosekunden rausgequetscht werden können.

2) Bei handelsüblichen Internet-Routern werden die Datenpakete per SW vom LAN zum Internetanschluss (und natürlich auch in Gegenrichtung) vermittelt. Je nachdem wie Performant die HW und SW des Internet-Routers ist, sollte es in der Theorie messbare Unterschiede geben. Schlecht designte SW dürfte sich z.B. in höherem Paketjitter bemerkbar machen (höhere Varianz des Ping). Sprich im Durchschnitt reicht der Durchsatz für einen VDSL 100 Anschluss, bei parallelen Aufgaben, bricht der Durchsatz ein und der Ping steigt.

Aber das ist für mich alles nur hehre Theorie. Wahrscheinlich sprechen wir hier immer noch, wenn überhaupt, über einen einstelligen ms Wert. 
Wirklich haltbare Daten oder externe Referenzen (z.B. Durchsatz, Latenz, Varianz Messungen Asus vs. AVM, TP-Link, ...) würden mich dennoch durchaus interessieren.


----------



## BloodSteam (10. April 2018)

Ich will einfach nur sehen ob 1ping auf dauer möglich ist. Einfach so, die 4ms werde ich bestimmt nicht merken. Genauso wie Autos mit 2.5s vs 2.7s bis 100.

Hab gelesen dass dieser hier auch fürs "Gaming" gemacht worden ist.
Netgear DM200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## aloha84 (10. April 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nur sehen ob* 1ping *auf dauer möglich ist. Einfach so, die 4ms werde ich bestimmt nicht merken. Genauso wie Autos mit 2.5s vs 2.7s bis 100.
> 
> Hab gelesen dass dieser hier auch fürs "Gaming" gemacht worden ist.
> Netgear DM200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Meinst du 1 ms?
Zu einem Server der irgendwo im Internet steht ist das nicht möglich......wie auch, du brauchst ja schon ca. 1ms vom PC zum Router.
Auch deine 4 ms halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. April 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Meinst du 1 ms?
> Zu einem Server der irgendwo im Internet steht ist das nicht möglich......wie auch, du brauchst ja schon ca. 1ms vom PC zum Router.
> Auch deine 4 ms halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich.



Wenn ich bei Youtube "fiber speed test ping" eingebe, kommen diverse User speed Tests auf speedtest.Net mit 1ms ping Ergebnis.........


----------



## taks (10. April 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Youtube "fiber speed test ping" eingebe, kommen diverse User speed Tests auf speedtest.Net mit 1ms ping Ergebnis.........



Ja, wenn der Speedtest-Server im gleichen Netz (direkt beim Provider) hängt und mit Glasfaser.
Aber nicht mit VDSL. 
Und wie gesagt sind diese Test-Pings (auch auf 8.8.8.8) nur Augenwischerei. Wenn mein Provider nen Testserver betreibt hab ich auch nen super Ping, aber auf den Gameserver welcher um die halbe Welt geroutet wird nützt das nichts.


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. April 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Ja, wenn der Speedtest-Server im gleichen Netz (direkt beim Provider) hängt und mit Glasfaser.
> Aber nicht mit VDSL.
> Und wie gesagt sind diese Test-Pings (auch auf 8.8.8.8) nur Augenwischerei. Wenn mein Provider nen Testserver betreibt hab ich auch nen super Ping, aber auf den Gameserver welcher um die halbe Welt geroutet wird nützt das nichts.



Ja, das ist klar. Aber um das eigene Netzwerk zu optimieren ist es dann ja ne gute Idee so einen 1ms Server anzupingen....wenn man dann eh 1ms angezeigt bekommt, kann man nix mehr optimieren und wenn da z. B 20ms steht während andere 1ms erreichen weiß man doch das noch was geht?

Beim spieleserver später Weiss man dann, da man ja die 1ms erreicht hat, dass es am spieleserver liegt und alle Mitspieler das gleiche Problem haben?

Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## keinnick (10. April 2018)

Ein Ping irgendwo hin sagt eigentlich gar nichts aus. Wichtiger ist die Route. Und darauf hat man hinter dem eigenen Router eh keinen Einfluss (außer VPN). Darum würde mich mal interessieren, was der TE hier "optimiert" hat, um von 16ms auf 6ms zu kommen.


----------



## taks (10. April 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ja, das ist klar. Aber um das eigene Netzwerk zu optimieren ist es dann ja ne gute Idee so einen 1ms Server anzupingen....


Da kannst du auch einfach den Router anpingen 



> wenn man dann eh 1ms angezeigt bekommt, kann man nix mehr optimieren und wenn da z. B 20ms steht während andere 1ms erreichen weiß man doch das noch was geht?


Wenn du dich mit nem 56k Modem einwählst wirst du nicht die gleichen Ergebnisse haben wie mit ADSL, mit ADSL nicht wie mit VDSL, ...
Du kannst nur bis zum Router optimieren, der Rest liegt beim Provider.



> Beim spieleserver später Weiss man dann, da man ja die 1ms erreicht hat, dass es am spieleserver liegt und alle Mitspieler das gleiche Problem haben?


Nein. 



> Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


Ja.


----------



## bynemesis (10. April 2018)

pingtechnisch biste mit 100mbit VDSL von der telekom eh sehr gut aufgestellt, besser geht privat eigtl. nicht.
in beiden richtungen -> latenzpfad "fast" (früher genannt "fastpath) - laut deiner Fritzbox. 
besser gehts hier nicht mehr und man kann da nichts optimieren.

zu heise.de hab ich nen ping von 7-8ms, auch 100mbit telekom.
abhängig davon wo du wohnst, kann der ping höher/niedriger sein. 

...und bei manchen spielen kann der _angezeigte_  ping schon variieren wenn sich die fps ändern oder die settings (netcode). siehe unreal engine.


zudem ist der ping nicht mehr so wichtig wie früher, weil die meisten games sowieso client-seitigen netcode haben.
wenn du zuhause triffst, triffst du auch aufm server. an der stelle wäre es sogar völlig egal ob 20, 40 oder 60ms.


----------



## 4B11T (10. April 2018)

Die beste Tickrate und höchste FPS Zahl nützt aber nichts, wenn der Ping schlecht ist. Das ergibt dann solche Effekte wie "Sterben hinter Deckung". Ein guter Ping ist also nach wie vor wichtig, aber ein Fantasie Ping von bspw. 10ms bringt auch nichts, da viele games nur 60Hz Tickrate haben, weniger kometitive Spiele oftmals nur 30Hz. Der Server-Clientabgleich erfolgt also gar nicht oft genug um einen Vorteil aus dem Ping ziehen zu können.

Am Ende müssen auch alle einen so niedrigen Ping haben um richtig davon zu profitieren. Es nützt nichts, wenn du einem Highpinger 'nen 1A Headshot verpasst, der aber in Wirklichkeit schon in Deckung war, was der Server nur noch nicht wissen konnte wegen dem zu hohen Ping.


----------



## Torben456 (10. April 2018)

Also ich sage es mal so, es gibt kein Modem das den Ping noch verbessern würde... Überleg mal wie wenig Strecke Kabel du im Haushalt hast, wenn du das was optimieren würdest ist es einfach nicht sinnvoll. Das Verkablung deines Hauses machen vielleicht 1% der Gesamtstrecke bis zum Server aus, dann kannst du errechnen was ein neues Modem bringen würde  Es ist einfach physikalisch nicht möglich, seinen Ping durch Hardware zu verbessern, denn selbst  mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit brauchst du 60ms um einmal um die Welt zu kommen und selbst eine Glasfaser-Leitung erreicht keine volle Lichtgeschwindigkeit,  denn  die volle Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist nur in einem Vakuum möglich^^


----------



## BloodSteam (10. April 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Meinst du 1 ms?
> Zu einem Server der irgendwo im Internet steht ist das nicht möglich......wie auch, du brauchst ja schon ca. 1ms vom PC zum Router.
> Auch deine 4 ms halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich.



Ja ich meinte 1ms. Hab wegen "Ping" nachgedacht und 1ping geschrieben.
Was kann man dann testen damit es "sehr wahrscheinlich" ist?

Heise.de = 13-14ms
Youtube.de 5-6ms
Pcgameshardware.de 4-5ms
Spotify.de 120ms lol (Glaube irgendein Schutzmechanismus oder?)
leagueoflegends.de 13-14ms
discord.de 15-16ms

Was ingame angeht, man hat Ticks. Bei CSGO ist es du sendest eine Information zb Bei Tick 41492 schießt du, dann wird überprüft wo der Gegner beim Tick 41492 stand. Dann heißt es hit oder nicht. Call of Duty setzt noch auf "Lag Compensation" lol, was eher mit "Zeit" zutun hat und eine Fake Verzögerung erzeugt.

Interessant:
DrayTek VigorNIC 132 Series, PCIe x1 (VigorNIC 132) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

